# What skills are required from a CSE student ?



## isenberg (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi, I am a fresher at B.tech (CSE). Due to two years of drop I have lost motivation and interest in everything. Now what they are teaching in 1st sem seems boring, dull and irrelevant. I know I can't drop out again, because I have lost two years already. This is the last shot at getting a graduation degree. But my problem is I don't have any skills right now, I know little bit of C++, but that's it. I suck at communication. I am extremely shy and introvert. I wanna know that can I get a job after finishing B.tech? what kind of skills I need to develop ? what kind of things I should concentrate on learn that will fetch me a job where I won't have to interact with people much and I can stay introvert and still do job. Will learning programming alone fetch me a job? or do I have to learn other things ? Honestly, I find physics, chemistry, and especially professional communication skills subject very boring.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2015)

> I find physics, chemistry, and especially professional communication skills subject very boring.



dont we all  good news is you only have to endure it for first two sems, then its all logic/computation etc


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 2, 2015)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I am a fresher at B.tech (CSE). Due to two years of drop I have lost motivation and interest in everything. Now what they are teaching in 1st sem seems boring, dull and irrelevant. I know I can't drop out again, because I have lost two years already. This is the last shot at getting a graduation degree. But my problem is I don't have any skills right now, I know little bit of C++, but that's it. I suck at communication. I am extremely shy and introvert. I wanna know that can I get a job after finishing B.tech? what kind of skills I need to develop ? what kind of things I should concentrate on learn that will fetch me a job where I won't have to interact with people much and I can stay introvert and still do job. Will learning programming alone fetch me a job? or do I have to learn other things ? Honestly, I find physics, chemistry, and especially professional communication skills subject very boring.



Have a look here: *developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_guide
Work on side projects, try fixing bugs for Mozilla or any other open-source organization. Check out Google Summer of Code. Apply for internships. Do well in your coursework. Don't worry about jobs, focus on learning as much as you can with an open-mind. Get a strong foundation in subjects like Algorithms, Data Structures, Operating Systems and Computer Networks. Go to edX.org / Coursera and enroll yourself in those courses. Explore other areas of Computer Science such as Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Computer Vision. You can do a lot. Participate in coding contests such as Google Code Jam, ACM - ICPC. 
You can DO A LOT! If you do these things, getting a job will be easy.

Complaining never works -- and I'm speaking from personal experience.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 3, 2015)

^^ above and in short practice maths(helps in reasonable thinking),Data Structures,Algorithms,memorizing Syntax(easy) and moreover in extras study about Artificial Intelligence and such that


----------

